# Mint???



## stephen-mcginn (Sep 26, 2010)

This is Corsican mint....I picked it up over at longwood gardens in PA....

I have read that mint can keep bugs away and gives off a pleasant odor.....I was curious as if this would affect the bugs and frogs in anyway...i have also read that its a aromatic loves high moisture levels and does great in terrariums...im worried about the oils that come from the leaves


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

It will choke out and kill every other plant in you rterrarium, and grow far too tall for that tank in about a month. Because its all short and trimmed now, doesnt mean anything. I used to propagate corsican mint and many other mint types. NOT VIV SUITABLE is my opinion


----------



## avlo (Apr 19, 2012)

I've never grown that type of mint before but I too have grown mint before and it is more of a weed than anything else I have been fighting it for years it will not leave and it grows super fast. I wouldn't put any kind of mint in a terrarium


----------



## stephen-mcginn (Sep 26, 2010)

what about baby tears?


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

be afraid,very afraid


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

stephen-mcginn said:


> what about baby tears?


Baby tears is a pretty common viv plant. Or so I've heard. I always kill it


----------



## stephen-mcginn (Sep 26, 2010)

so ill take that as baby tears and mint are ridiculous growers and i shall try the mint in a frogless terrarium...i want ground cover so baby tears will have to do...im not expecting it to choke out philodendron or java moss and my mini creeping ficus,since they are both ridiculous growers...if anybody has any more input on keeping the stuff in a certain area or if the mint will affect the frogs in any way then please post


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Keep it in a pot inserted in your substrate, and root prune and cut back as necessary if you are determined to have it...


----------



## cmlloveless (Mar 31, 2012)

frogface said:


> Baby tears is a pretty common viv plant. Or so I've heard. I always kill it


Yea I can't keep baby tears alive if my life counted on it either! No matter where I put them in my viv they die! I've tried about 6 times now, wet, dry, high light, low light, medium light, medium wetness. I gave up on them and just switched to java moss!


----------



## Gocubs (Apr 23, 2012)

All of my vivs have baby tears. I purchased one small clipping and have since trimmed and re planted in every tank we have. Beautiful Viv plant. My taraporo constantly lay clutches under the foliage.


----------



## Gocubs (Apr 23, 2012)

Low and Wet Near your pond or water feature and put of direct light is where i have all of mine.


----------

